# warrior blaze



## gibbi (Jul 11, 2010)

im looking at getting some warrior blaze to lose a little bit of fat does anyone know if when you use them you lose muscle aswell or it only targets fat loss??

Thanks


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gibbi said:


> im looking at getting some warrior blaze to lose a little bit of fat does anyone know if when you use them you lose muscle aswell or it only targets fat loss??
> 
> Thanks


it will all depend on your diet end training routine. to make sure you don't lose muscle, or keep it to an absolute minimum you need to do the following:

1/. Calculate your Base Metabolic Rate (BMR) - the amount of calories you need to maintain your current weight - based on exercise level. I use the tools at http://www.physiquefx.com/bmr-calculators/

2/. if you want to lose 1lb a week then you ned to eat 500 cals per day less than BMR, for 2 lb per week - 1000 cals.

3/. Dont aim for more than 2-2.5 lbs a week, or your body will start behaving like it is being starved, and start storing fat, and burning muscle.

4/. get your training / cardio sorted

5/. add in a fat burner. the advantage of using something like Blaze, Dexaprine or Ultimate Weightloss Stack is that they are base on a substance called 1,3 DiMethylAmylAmine, which as well as raising your core metabolic rate, also suppress appetite, which is useful.

more info on 1,3 DMAA here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/156639-1-3-dimethylamylamine-comprehensive-guide.html

give it a read, it should help.


----------



## gibbi (Jul 11, 2010)

ok thanks mate


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

gibbi said:


> ok thanks mate


no worries. :thumb:


----------



## joy803 (Jan 28, 2012)

how effective is warrior blaze for losing fat


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2012)

I think Diggy has pretty much covered all bases!!

Blaze is an excellent addition to your Cardio sessions, fasted Cardio with 1/2 caps of Blaze and away you go.

First things first, Diet! Then look at supps to get that extra edge on your goal


----------



## rc10andy (Apr 13, 2011)

I dont know exactly how effective it is long term but it is strong, really strong! I used a sample from Bodybuilding warehouse as a pre workout supp and i had 2 caps because im used to caffiene based enhancers.

To cut a long story short, i was off my face, i had a 30min workout(short workout) beacause my hands were shaking so much. I got home and went straight to sleep for about 3 hours.

Ive never had speed before but the symptoms i was describing to my friend sounded like speed symptoms.

It gave me tunnel vision and made me not want to talk, also made me very agitated!!

Thats not to say its not for you thou!


----------



## rc10andy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh and i was starving after i had taken it and ate half a chicken. Maybe i would have eaten a full chicken if i had not had it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2012)

Im using them just now. I think essentially what it boils down to is your diet as DiggyV says. Very knowledgable guy.

Personally I am finding they help keep me from feeling tired which I normally would be on a calorie deficit and appetite suppression is pretty good too.

I was away with it after the sample and I have seen a few people say the same but within a few days you will be surprised how much you adjust.

So far I have went from 12st 7 to 11st 13, lifting weights 3 days and haven't started cardio. I think I am losing muscle but it will be because I am too far under maintenance cals :tongue:

Just remember there is no magic pill that will burn the fat for you, but they help and they tackle the lack of energy and food cravings to make it much easier.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

We've amalgamated some of the reviews so they're all in one place, in this thread here if that's any help 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/172555-save-10-blaze-worlds-best-fat-burner.html


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

And for completeness, here's a link to my full review. 

Blaze: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/168227-warrior-blaze-unsponsored-review.html


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Just received my warrior blaze this morning, plus a nice little extra, free sample of premium casein, thank you very much Bodybuilding Warehouse, starting weight is 16st-6lbs, will let you know how i get on with these, i will probably only be taking one a day at first in the morning, then move on to two a day one am, one pm.


----------



## littlesmash (May 10, 2012)

Hey, i was wondering if I could pick your brain, I'm newbie to these forums too, so if I make any erors then totally my bad, I'm just a bit green, this is me losing my forum cherry!**oh and I'm a 30yr old blonde woman so I can also blame it on the blonde moments!I would describe myself as a GYMp ADDICT! Especially the cardio, ooft love it! but I did my back in (this was an injury from years ago) but I jsut kepttrining thorugh it, cardio, weights, classes, anything that had me getting my sweat on! I'm 5ft5in and had got down to about 55kg and was in pretty good shape. At the time I was taking the T5 ephedrine (does anyone remember they bad boys!) they gave me a total buzz for the gym which made training feel like the best thing in the world! the T5's got banned  and since then I have tried various stims and stuff which just haven't been the same, i'm mainly looking for that energy buzz / high as i just loved it! I havent done anything for about a month go as because I wasn't training on that crazy buzz I could then feel all the niggles, aches, pains and injury, and training went from being my favourite thing to being the bain of my life  I finally bit the bullet and went to the physio and I'm slowly getting put back together and in about 2 weeks I'll be able to start training again, woo hoo! As much as I'm looking forward to it, I'm now the most lathergic, unmotivated person in the world and my bum and belly are definately showing it! I've slowly crept up from 55kg ( I looked a bt like a wee mexican boy at this weight and my ideal or "fighting weight" iss 58kg-60kg) but I'm now prob nearer 68-70kg. My skinny jeans are gathering dust... I've ordered a wee sample from BBW and hopefully it'll be here by tomorrow or Monday. I just want to know if after taking it, you'd recommend it or with the vast knowledge that everyone has on here what they would recommend? I need something to give e the severe boot up the bum to get myself back in sahpe!sorry for the rant! thanks Everyone*Share


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

You can build your own Ephedrine Caffeine Aspirin stack still, I wrote an article that also has details of the DIY stack:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

The other one to look at is Dexaprine:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html

Finally my WB review ( to balance out BBW's gushing reviews that they post :tongue: )

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/168227-warrior-blaze-unsponsored-review.html

Any questions - just holler.


----------



## littlesmash (May 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------

